# Eating Frozen Fish



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

I was just wondering I bought fillets that are frozen at Walmart but there is stilll a sodium content is this healthy ?? It is low but I thought I would ask ...thanks


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Good question, I'm wondering the same as well.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

gtc said:


> Good question, I'm wondering the same as well.


+1


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Blackdude said:


> Good question, I'm wondering the same as well.


+1
[/quote]
Salt will be fine. Better with none, but salt is a better preservative then some 20 letter long chemical that you cant even pronounce.


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

I buy whatever is cheaper and this is usually frozen. Shop rite in Linden had 2 lbs. of frozen tilapia for 4.99 a few weeks back. I prefer fresh , but have never seen any effects from the salt content in the frozen fillets.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Since your piranha's bodily fluids are hypertonic (more salty) than the water they live in, they can easily expell excess dietary salts into the water. The small amount of sodium chloride found in fish and shrimp will not affect them at all.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Bullsnake said:


> Since your piranha's bodily fluids are hypertonic (more salty) than the water they live in, they can easily expell excess dietary salts into the water. The small amount of sodium chloride found in fish and shrimp will not affect them at all.


Please return to the lounge Sir.


----------

